# 240L tank filtration problem



## naughtymoose (24 Nov 2014)

Only my second post folks. Please be gentle...

I will shortly be getting a 240L Fluval Roma.

My plan was to use the supplied Fluval 306 and add a 206 with spray bar, possibly also adding a Koralia 1600 shooting right to left (with the flow from the 306)

Q: Would it be better to scrap this and get just a 406 or something bigger?

Tank will be planted, probably CO2, lots of small fish, the two T8 tubes as supplied, with maybe 2 x 30cm blue LED for ripple effect on the viewed tank, because we like the effect.

Probably 25mm John Innes No 1, capped with windbreak, topped with a sand. Some patches of ground moss; driftwood with moss/fern/Anubias; some areas of bagged gravel to make 'hills'; some area of Vallis; a bit of floating weed; and a nice open swim space.

My OH has decided that I won't be having a moss wall as 'It looks messy'.

Any thoughts or suggestions gladly accepted.


----------



## Jose (24 Nov 2014)

naughtymoose said:


> My OH has decided that I won't be having a moss wall as 'It looks messy'.


I agree with your OH. Honestly its one of those things that you have to be very good to make look good IMO. By the way, what is OH?


----------



## Wallace (24 Nov 2014)

Jose said:


> By the way, what is OH?



OH = Other half

I would just stick with the 306 ( just don't pack it full of media) and use a spray bar with that along the back wall pointing at the front glass. Then use a Koralia positioned at the end of the spraybar positioned facing front to back again. 

This is what I was using in my 240 with good results and great flow. I was only using a Koralia mini 900. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (24 Nov 2014)

Wallace said:


> OH = Other half



Right. Looks obvious now hehe.

With regards to flow its all about the quality of your flow and keeping it consistent. If it looks good to you then go for it. You can always add an extra power head later on.  Also it depends on your light and maintenance. If your light is lowish and maintenance is goodish youll be allright. Also good biological filtration and O2 levels are as important.

By the way you should also be fertilizing the water column if you decide to go the CO2 route.

Your turnover is going to be around 4.8 times the aquarium water in an hour. Around here they recommend 10 times turnover for high tech tanks. I think if you manage good CO2 distribution with a powerhead and keep the light that you have (2xT8s) you can be successful. 



.


----------



## naughtymoose (24 Nov 2014)

Thanks.

The 306 gives 1150 l/h (giving the 4.8 turnover) that's why I was thinking of adding the 206 (which would give an additional 780l/h, or 3.25 times turnover) giving a total turnover of approx 8x. I figured that with the powerhead I'd be moving the water around up to 10x-plus. I had forgotten to add that I'll be feeding the plants too.

I can ditch the 206 and pass it on to a relative, or keep it and use it on this tank. 

I'd prefer to only use one filter though, as it would be extra work to maintain. As Wallace is only using the 306 and a mini, I think I'll do as he suggests.

Jose, is the 10x turnover for filtration or a combination of filtration and movement?


----------



## Jose (24 Nov 2014)

naughtymoose said:


> Jose, is the 10x turnover for filtration or a combination of filtration and movement?



If you think of it it shouldnt matter if the movement comes from the filter or a PH. Although if it comes from the filter its better because you are filtering your water more, so less particles suspended right? and maybe more biological filtration. So lets see. What I make of this is that: if your filtration is effective then you should be fine as long as you put the PH to work in conjunction with the filter. So you ought to make the flows add up and not destroy each other.

I would give it a try, although you probably have a bit more chances of being succesful with the other filter as well. Its a compromise you have to decide on. 

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## naughtymoose (24 Nov 2014)

Thanks Jose

This stuff is all new to me, so it's a case of doing research before I get the tank. I'll experiment when it arrives and report back!


----------



## naughtymoose (5 Dec 2014)

Update: I managed to get hold of another 306 (1 week old) for cheap. The 206 has been passed on to my uncle, along with a 80L tank that I got before organising my Christmas pressie.

My plan is to fit the intake of each of the 306's via the holes in the bottom of the tank, at the right. Then have two spray bars across the back as outlets. Also maybe a powerhead to help move the water across from the left to the right, where the intakes will be.

I've done a lot of reading of posts and hope my plan is good.


----------



## foxfish (6 Dec 2014)

You have quite a big tank so expect to use quite a lot of co2, getting good flow wll help but keep all the flow going in the same direction.
The idea is to get the whole water volume moving in a circular motion.


----------

